# Unfriendly/arrogant cyclists



## eric1962 (22 Sep 2013)

Hi
I don't know if it's only me that has come across this when out cycling, but when other cyclists pass me going the same way or from the opposite direction, they don't bother greeting when I do so.
It seems worse the more expensive their bikes are. 
Has anyone else experienced this while out on a ride?
Eric


----------



## derrick (22 Sep 2013)

Some do some don't, does it matter?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Sep 2013)

I always wave and smile at other cyclists. I wave at anyone if they wave at me.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Sep 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just be your cheery friendly self.


----------



## derrick (22 Sep 2013)

I only wave if they have an expensive bike


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Sep 2013)

I can only speak for myself, but sometimes I'll be pushing hard, or there'll be 100s of cyclists out, so I won't bother with a nod, wave or greeting. It isn't arrogance or unfriendliness, so don't take it personally.


----------



## Twotter (22 Sep 2013)

I tend to nod, smile, say good morning or good afternoon....mind you don't expect anything if I'm going up hill because every breath is vital


----------



## Whiskey88 (22 Sep 2013)

SWSWSWN - Some will, some won't. So what? Next.

I'll generally say hi if I'm stopped at lights or a crossing with someone - however I'm normally too out-of-breath when I'm actually pedalling to be able to say hi or concentrate on any non-verbal communication.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Sep 2013)




----------



## chriss2.0 (22 Sep 2013)

one of the reasons i like cycling, is because other cyclists always seem so friendly, neerly evry one i pass nods, smiles or says hi, i love it.

i haven't really come across any arrogant cyclists 
(other than teens and kids who ride wherever they want, but they really arnt cyclists are they?)

i didnt realize that overtaking a cyclist, without a nod or hi, was upsetting, what is the right etiquette for this? as im often having to overtake


----------



## hopless500 (22 Sep 2013)




----------



## eric1962 (22 Sep 2013)

Okay,I won't worry about it then


----------



## RWright (22 Sep 2013)

scalp em


----------



## TissoT (22 Sep 2013)

I agree with above comments .... I always nod to other cyclist , can nt say it matters if they do nt let on . They be to knackered to do so ! 
just keep pushing hard with your head down


----------



## hopless500 (22 Sep 2013)

Sorry Eric, but this has been gone over many many times....


----------



## hopless500 (22 Sep 2013)

Twotter said:


> I tend to nod, smile, say good morning or good afternoon....mind you don't expect anything if I'm going up hill because every breath is vital


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Sep 2013)

This again


----------



## Milzy (22 Sep 2013)

Some are super extra animated & friendly which kind of restores my faith in humanity.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2013)

That top of the range bike is getting closer.


ps... no one really cares.


----------



## Herbie (22 Sep 2013)

eric1962 said:


> Hi
> I don't know if it's only me that has come across this when out cycling, but when other cyclists pass me going the same way or from the opposite direction, they don't bother greeting when I do so.
> It seems worse the more expensive their bikes are.
> Has anyone else experienced this while out on a ride?
> Eric


 
yes all the time....doesn't put me up nor down


----------



## snorri (22 Sep 2013)

I find the same when my local train is stopped in a station, these ******* on the intercity jobbies seem to think they are on another planet. Well, just because _your _ seat has an antimacassar doesn't make you a better person I'll have you know, ********.


----------



## redcard (22 Sep 2013)

I have no idea how people have enough time to 1) instigate a greeting, 2) await response, 3) Give enemy bicycle a thorough going over, 4) Shake head disapprovingly at lack of response, 5) dodge traffic and pedestrians.

I'll talk to other riders at the lights, unless you're on a hybrid or BSO, but I don't think I've ever given or received a wave from another cyclist in at least 6 months.


----------



## redcard (22 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That top of the range bike is getting closer.



Just don't forget your roots once you get it!


----------



## The Brewer (22 Sep 2013)

I flick out the fingers on my right hand and nod, if they reply okay if they don't okay......My buddy usually shouts f***ing roundhead if they don't respond


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2013)

redcard said:


> Just don't forget your roots once you get it!




*Ignored*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2013)

I once said hello to Ian on the road but his kitty was rattling that much he didn't hear me.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Sep 2013)

FFS!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Sep 2013)

I rarely see other cyclists on the road. Mind you, I rarely see anything, blinded as I am by the tears, sweat and snotters.


----------



## snorri (23 Sep 2013)

swl said:


> blinded as I am by the tears, sweat and snotters.


The essential ingredients for anyone wishing to enter the state of cyclo euphoria.


----------



## on the road (23 Sep 2013)

eric1962 said:


> Hi
> I don't know if it's only me that has come across this when out cycling, but when other cyclists pass me going the same way or from the opposite direction, they don't bother greeting when I do so.
> It seems worse the more expensive their bikes are.
> Has anyone else experienced this while out on a ride?
> Eric


Is it that important to you that other cyclists acknowledge you? If no one acknowledges you then so what, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## vernon (23 Sep 2013)

eric1962 said:


> Hi
> I don't know if it's only me that has come across this when out cycling, but when other cyclists pass me going the same way or from the opposite direction, they don't bother greeting when I do so.
> It seems worse the more expensive their bikes are.
> Has anyone else experienced this while out on a ride?
> Eric



Fellow pedestrians coming from the opposite direction don't acknowledge me when I am walking.
Fellow car drivers coming from the opposite direction don't acknowledge me when I am driving my car.
Why should fellow cyclists coming from the opposite direction acknowledge me.

You're riding a bike. You are an anonymous member of the population. Why do you crave acknowledgement?


----------



## lukesdad (23 Sep 2013)

^ What a bunch of miserable feckers ! They don't even greet you on here  Get yourself an mtb son


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2013)

This line made me chuckle,

It seems worse the more expensive their bikes are.

Utter claptrap, the little green monster is showing his head.


----------



## lukesdad (23 Sep 2013)

^ must have an expensive bike


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2013)

Not me, my most expensive was only £900.


----------



## SquareDaff (23 Sep 2013)

While you're out on your bike enjoying the sunshine, the wind in your face and the scenary just remember one important lesson.............................some people will always be miserable buggers!!!


----------



## steve52 (23 Sep 2013)

because i dont wave dosent mean im being rude, i could
1 behaveing a bad day
2 thinking about the things i have to do
3 be breathing out of my ears and ass because im late doing them
4 be relaxed and daydreamiming and didnt notice u
5 be playing at being mark cavendish or some such
6 giggling like a child because im loveing it
7 you missed my wave
8 well any of a million reasons but know that we have something in common


----------



## Ciar (23 Sep 2013)

When commuting i am usually out of breath, but on the odd occasion i say hi it's normally while stationary at lights or a junction as i prefer to concentrate on riding and the road.

in all honesty i think i said this previously in a similar thread, i find people are more sociable when riding the trails in Epping on my MTB.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Sep 2013)

If you want to feel properly looked down on and ignored, try riding an ebike.

There's no discrimination, I've had the same reaction on a borrowed Chinese cheapie as I have on my £2.5K Rose.


----------



## MarkF (23 Sep 2013)

It's nothing to do with "cycling", happens in all hobbies, uber/normal/rude people abound, I am not kidding but a local bloke won't talk to me because I don't have the "correct" badge on my Vespa. 

As usual, this summer proves that nothing changes when riding my bikes. :-

GT 1990's steel mountain bike, red with white splash, acid house paint job, it's a dog - Nobody usually acknowledges me.
Hybrid, usually with rack & panniers - MTB's never let on, newbies always do, roadies do not generally, except to often deliver unsolicited, and usually useless, "advice".
Road bike - Roadies now happy, particularly if I am kitted out. MTB'ers don't want to know and the newbies afraid to let on.

It's great fun, most time I'll happily acknowledge but there are times when I am feeling silly, then I'll look as if I am going to, and when I've activated a greeting, I'll quicky look down and ignore it.


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Sep 2013)

Somewhere on the internet, there is a 'parallel' forum where unfriendly, arrogant cyclists complain that everyone keeps waving at them..


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2013)

I must add that I sit in the wave and say hello to everybody section, I think it might have been instilled in me by club mates back in the days of gas street lamps.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Sep 2013)

How do you nod to let on when overtaking? you can either nod at the back of someones head, or nod at the side, which they wont see because there would be a 0.001 second gap for them to see this, or nod when you pass them, which means you nodding at the road in front.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Sep 2013)

In the car, I don't nod,smile or wave at every other driver I pass, much like on the bike.

If you really feel the need to have some sort of fleeting bond with another on a similar mode of transport - it's you with the problem


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2013)

Peter Armstrong said:


> How do you nod to let on when overtaking? you can either nod at the back of someones head, or nod at the side, which they wont see because there would be a 0.001 second gap for them to see this, or nod when you pass them, which means you nodding at the road in front.



If overtaking I let then know from behind as well as thanking them when I go past.


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> In the car, I don't nod,smile or wave at every other driver I pass, much like on the bike.
> 
> If you really feel the need to have some sort of fleeting bond with another on a similar mode of transport - it's you with the problem



It is not a problem, it is part of cycling history your choice is to ignore it I am fine by that.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (23 Sep 2013)

screenman said:


> If overtaking I let then know from behind as well as thanking them when I go past.


 
How do you let them know from behind, unless you shout, Helloooooooooooooooooooooo......swishhhhhhh. "THANK YOUUUUUuuuuu......" No nods?


----------



## 4F (23 Sep 2013)

Time to post this again 

I refuse to acknowledge

Bso's
Anyone on an Apollo
Anyone on something with full suspension
People in high vis
Wearing headphones
Wearing a helmet
Pavement cyclists
Red light jumpers
Fakengers
Very serious cyclists
Not serious cyclists
People who wear safety boots
Anyone on a mtb
Anyone when I have had a bad day
People who look shifty
Men with pony tails
Anyone who has a glow in the dark bike


The above list is not final and I will often change at a whim. I do tend to relax my rules on cycle chat meets but only for a few hours. ;>)


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> Fakerangers



Never heard that expression - what's one of those then ?


----------



## 4F (23 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Never heard that expression - what's one of those then ?



Hipsters on fixies with no brakes


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Sep 2013)

I think screenman has got to the heart of it. It wasn't so long ago that road cyclists were few and far between, so you'd acknowledge each other due to your common bond. Now road cycling is so popular, the sense of cameraderie has been diluted to a degree, which is only natural.

Two people in vintage Volkswagen campers would probably wave to each other, but two people in Ford Focuses wouldn't.

I tend to let on to other cyclists when I'm in the lanes, but not on my commute.


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> Hipsters on fixies with no brakes



ok - you mean 'fakengers' - not 'fake rangers'


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> Time to post this again
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge
> 
> ...



I started on an Apollo BSO! Mind it's a good job you didn't ackowledge me back then, because if I'd taken a hand off the bars to wave back I would've fallen off.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Sep 2013)

I think its a time and place thing.
Commuting in a city (oh god what a nightmare thought) nodding and saying hello could be misconstrued as being a weirdo.
On a Sunday morning ride there is no excuse for ignorance and anyone not nodding or saying hello should be pelted by marbles.


----------



## 4F (23 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> ok - you mean 'fakengers' - not 'fake rangers'



I have just added spelling police to the list


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (23 Sep 2013)

It always seems to be the more "serious" club riders, all the gear & no idea, my bikes better than yours types that ignore my cheery greeting. I respond with a sarcastic " Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Hitchington (23 Sep 2013)

Wear some fake plastic boobs over your top. That'll get a response.


----------



## User6179 (23 Sep 2013)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> It always seems to be the more "serious" club riders, all the gear & no idea, my bikes better than yours types that ignore my cheery greeting. I respond with a sarcastic " Merry Christmas!"


 
You do know the My bike is better than your bike type is all in your head


----------



## User6179 (23 Sep 2013)

Hitchington said:


> Wear some fake plastic boobs over your top. That'll get a response.


 

That would be crazy, surely you wear them under your top!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Sep 2013)

There really are some needy people out there riding bikes.


----------



## michaelcycle (23 Sep 2013)

This must be region specific to some degree surely? If I saw someone smiling or waving at me whilst riding in London I would presume they were a chugger waiting to whip out a clip board and would run (or ride that is) for the hills...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Sep 2013)

No neediness is very much apparent across the UK


----------



## Dusty Bin (23 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> I have just added spelling police to the list



Genuinely, I thought 'fake ranger' was some kind of new expression, like impersonating a power ranger, or something..


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Sep 2013)

This morning I crossed paths with 3 cyclists. They all stopped and said hello, but to be honest I think they felt sorry for the poor middle aged woman gasping and wheezing by the side of the road looking like a complete numpty. I think they just wanted to make sure I wasn't having a heart attack.


----------



## CopperCyclist (23 Sep 2013)

I nod. I guess about 50 percent nod back. It doesn't bother me. I'd probably prefer to be antisocial and not bother nodding to people I don't know, but I also don't want to be rude!


----------



## Milzy (23 Sep 2013)

I like the ones who shout stuff over at you like an RAF WW2 fighter pilot! the best.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> ^ must have an expensive bike


Must learn to spot the difference in bike prices - me that is, haven't got a clue!
So I could wave only to handsome hunks on expensive bikes


----------



## snorri (24 Sep 2013)

People engaging in outdoor sport, or training for that sport, usually do it on a pitch or playing field with the general public excluded, apart from spectators who are restricted in where they may sit or stand, and in any interaction with the players.
However,cycle sport is completely different in that particpants or those in training mingle with the general public, perhaps it is this difference that causes the "problem" being discussed in this thread.
Members of the public passing sporting venues would not expect acknowledgemt from golfers, tennis players or javelin throwers as they train for perfection in their respective sports, Why then should they expect acknowledgent from the helmet, lycra, goggles and expensive bike brigade, who are quite clearly engaged in cycle sport?


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Sep 2013)

I find people are more likely to give a cheerful greeting when you are sweating up a big hill in the Pennines even if they or you are on a mtb, even the walkers quite often say hi . Out and about on the Cheshire plain, the weekend warriors are far less friendly.


----------



## Crankarm (24 Sep 2013)

I don't ride my bike to be sociable, I ride to get some where. If there are such insecure losers out there that feel their day is ruined because a greeting isn't reciprocated then they are the ones that need help. Why do they think they can invade my space by shouting at me from the other side of the road or as I speed past them? Some of them are borderline stalkers. It's always worse at weekends. I don't greet every other car driver when I'm in my car. Most drivers shout abuse and curse at other drivers that get in their way or cut them up "Get out the way a******e!" I just want to ride along in peace without being disturbed.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2013)

I made the post earlier and I will make it again, it is part of cycling history. But like most things in today's society is on decline, if you wave back or nod I do not give a toss but I was trained to do so and will carry on.


----------



## Alan Frame (24 Sep 2013)

I greet most people I see when out and about, so long as the place isn't teeming with folk, so that's the jogger, the dog walker, the postie,the milk deliverer, the school crossing patrol and anyone else who looks friendly. Pleased to say 98% respond.

I think it's a case of "familiarity breeds contempt"...the more people there are about, the less likely they are to acknowledge each other.


----------



## mattobrien (24 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> Time to post this again
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge
> 
> ...


Have you added the last one on the list just for me? I feel honoured.


----------



## mattobrien (24 Sep 2013)

I do tend to acknowledge other riders but this might be fairly subtle. A slight nod of the head or the raising on a few fingers and possibly quite easy to miss if the other rider isn't paying me full attention. 

So if anyone thinks I haven't greeted them or acknowledged their greeting it isn't me being rude, it is most likely them who hasn't given me their full and undivided attention whilst I have been in their view 

Obviously this only applies if I am on my cheaper road bike. While on my 'expensive' road bike, I wouldn't lower myself to greeting the needy and unwashed masses. Damn plebs


----------



## Spoked Wheels (24 Sep 2013)

Anybody on a cheap bike doesn't get a nod from me. It would make my life easier if bikes had a price tag.


----------



## 4F (24 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> Have you added the last one on the list just for me? I feel honoured.



I am surprised you have taken so long to notice that entry


----------



## mattobrien (24 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> I am surprised you have taken so long to notice that entry


The irony being that I don't take the glow in the dark bike out after dark...

I shall obviously be scouring the web for come glow in the dark paint and will be making a guerrilla attack on your bike shed in the near future.


----------



## 4F (24 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> The irony being that I don't take the glow in the dark bike out after dark...
> 
> I shall obviously be scouring the web for come glow in the dark paint and will be making a guerrilla attack on your bike shed in the near future.



Actually I was thinking of getting the Fixed resprayed this year, what time will you be round ?


----------



## VamP (24 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> I do tend to acknowledge other riders but this might be fairly subtle. A slight nod of the head or the *raising on a few fingers* and possibly quite easy to miss if the other rider isn't paying me full attention.
> 
> So if anyone thinks I haven't greeted them or acknowledged their greeting it isn't me being rude, it is most likely them who hasn't given me their full and undivided attention whilst I have been in their view
> 
> Obviously this only applies if I am on my cheaper road bike. While on my 'expensive' road bike, I wouldn't lower myself to greeting the needy and unwashed masses. Damn plebs


 
One or two are good numbers.


----------



## mattobrien (24 Sep 2013)

4F said:


> Actually I was thinking of getting the Fixed resprayed this year, what time will you be round ?


 Is this colour okay: http://www.glow.co.uk/glow-in-the-dark-spray-paint.html


----------



## 4F (24 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> Is this colour okay: http://www.glow.co.uk/glow-in-the-dark-spray-paint.html



I would prefer orange


----------



## Paul and Mimi (8 May 2016)

Well I just been reading up on cycling and join a club 

"It’s friendlier than you think" .....You must be Joking ....

I find cyclists UN FRIENDLY in general when out riding ....I've been doing my own little test when out riding for weeks and weeks ...today I past 15 odd cyclists and I smiled and gave it a big "good morning" or "hello there lovely day" I got THREE yes THREE replies and I've been doing this for weeks then coming home to the wife and commenting on just how rude or ignorant they all seam to be (worrying being a cyclist myself) .....road bike 20-50 a day then MTB 10-15 ...I've even tried the subtle nod of the head and raise of the fingers of the bars ......same result 

I'm not bothered by the lack of reply just find it odd

.I'm all so a Land Rover driver we all wave at each other and 99% all ways wave back .......Is it just me am I expecting to much in expecting a reply from my fellow man or woman cyclist ?? I will say the ones who do reply are very friendly....I've been considering joining a club for a couple of year but the fact most seam so rude and ignorant has totally put me off ........who wants to join a club with a bunch of miseries who cant even be bothered to say hi to people interested in the same sport as them ........Bet the club would be a bundle of laughs ....So I'm sticking to riding on me own and Land Rover clubs where every one is happy and friendly.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 May 2016)




----------



## winjim (8 May 2016)

It's like buses. You wait ages for one and then it's two the same day.


----------



## uclown2002 (8 May 2016)

@ianrauk


----------



## Glow worm (8 May 2016)

Another one for Ian's jar


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (9 May 2016)

I usually speak, raise my hand, or something, and if they ignore me I call them bad names under my breath.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

This one's turning into a cracker


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 May 2016)

It was like the M25 with cyclists around Penistone area yesterday. Anyone I spoke to answered except one, but he was going downhill at mach 1 pedalling like a loon.
I don't expect an answer and sometimes I'm not in the mood to talk, nod or do a dance either.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> It was like the M25 with cyclists around Penistone area yesterday. Anyone I spoke to answered except one, but he was going downhill at mach 1 pedalling like a loon.
> I don't expect an answer and sometimes I'm not in the mood to talk, nod or do a dance either.


Or cry about it on a cycling forum


----------



## mick1836 (9 May 2016)

eric1962 said:


> Hi
> I don't know if it's only me that has come across this when out cycling, but when other cyclists pass me going the same way or from the opposite direction, they don't bother greeting when I do so.
> It seems worse the more expensive their bikes are.
> Has anyone else experienced this while out on a ride?
> Eric



Tut tut, is that a Raleigh ones riding?


----------



## Milzy (9 May 2016)

I've found if I'm deeper into the country side everyone is friendly. The closer to a city centre you are the more unfriendly. I'm not bothered either way, it's the same for the running community.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 May 2016)

Ooh, how do I start a money-making thread?


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

swl said:


> Ooh, how do I start a money-making thread?




'tis easy.

Look for a topic that is repeated over and over on a regular basis. The same old thing repeated with the same old cliches. Extra bonus pennies if you find one that resorts to stereotyping ie Roadies are too up themselves to say hello. That type of thing.


----------



## 123456789 (9 May 2016)

I got on my train this morning and nodded and said hello to all the commuters I got not one nod or hello back. I did get a seat to myself though.

I then waved at every passing pedestrian on my walk from Liverpool St Station to work and offered them a cheery hello. I got not one wave or hello back but I did get a slightly achy wrist.

I didn't really do this as it would be considered a bit weird but why is it not considered not weird when out on the bike?

I do wave or nod or say morning etc but sometimes I can't I may be descending on a fast corner, sometimes I'm chuffing my big fat backside up a hill and have no words available and don't really want to take my hand off the bars or I could have just nodded or smiled and you missed it or I just may be shy or I may be one of those people who just may not want to.

If someone wants to wave and chat great, if they don't great. I was out this weekend and I really cannot remember those who waved vs those who didn't and I have enough strife in my life for it to be quite nice for me not to worry about it.


----------



## Glass Kites (9 May 2016)

In terms of acknowledging other riders, this has been on my mind for a while and I can't figure out what the other guy meant...

It was early one sunday morning (a few weeks back now), and I was riding alone down fairly quiet lanes. I saw a group of about 6 riders coming towards me. As we passed I looked at the leading guy and gave him a nod - and he turned his head and looked at me and tapped his nose twice in a sort of _'keep this a secret/mums the word'_ sort of way, and disappeared.

I immediately assumed I must have had the leftovers of some snot-rockets all over my face or something, but no, I was "all clear". I laughed to myself at the time as I was quite bemused. It's been driving me crazy ever since! What could that have meant?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (9 May 2016)

You ain't seen me, roight?


----------



## martint235 (9 May 2016)

I just thought. I do say hello to cyclists some times. Usually going up hill as I glide past whilst dropping down a gear to accelerate, I'll offer a cheery hello, I may even wave.


----------



## Scoop (9 May 2016)

I 


Glass Kites said:


> In terms of acknowledging other riders, this has been on my mind for a while and I can't figure out what the other guy meant...
> 
> It was early one sunday morning (a few weeks back now), and I was riding alone down fairly quiet lanes. I saw a group of about 6 riders coming towards me. As we passed I looked at the leading guy and gave him a nod - and he turned his head and looked at me and tapped his nose twice in a sort of _'keep this a secret/mums the word'_ sort of way, and disappeared.
> 
> I immediately assumed I must have had the leftovers of some snot-rockets all over my face or something, but no, I was "all clear". I laughed to myself at the time as I was quite bemused. It's been driving me crazy ever since! What could that have meant?



I am doing this to everyone I see from now on. Genius haha

Just from my point of view I find entertainment in people that don't like to be cheery. There's a chap I seem to keep seeing on my rides and he's not one for greetings. With this in mind I've now gone from a nod of the head, to a hello, to a wave and hello and I'm now at sitting up, waving and sayings 'greetings'. 
Pretty sure I got a smile out of him with the last one.

OP, I shouldn't take it personally. Have a little fun with it.


----------



## Inertia (9 May 2016)

123456789 said:


> I got on my train this morning and nodded and said hello to all the commuters I got not one nod or hello back. I did get a seat to myself though.
> 
> I then waved at every passing pedestrian on my walk from Liverpool St Station to work and offered them a cheery hello. I got not one wave or hello back but I did get a slightly achy wrist.
> 
> I didn't really do this as it would be considered a bit weird but why is it not considered not weird when out on the bike?.



I guess people expect a little comradery like motorcycle riders seem to have. You dont walk to the station for fun, you dont get on the train for fun, but a lot of people do ride bikes because they enjoy it so they feel they have something in common with other cyclists. I dont expect any replies back from other bikers though or get ofended if they dont reply to me. Personally I think the camradery is there, if I break down I will usually be questioned by other cyclists if I have everything I need, thats worth more than a wave.

On the other hand, he has a point, I posted something funny here once and not one of you liked it!

If i had posted in on the range rover forums I would have been inundated with likes, they are a happy bunch.


----------



## Markymark (9 May 2016)

THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN DONE TO DEATH

WAVE

DON'T WAVE

WHO CARES.


----------



## ianrauk (9 May 2016)

Markymark said:


> THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN DONE TO DEATH
> 
> WAVE
> 
> ...




OI!!! This is my income stream you're trying to derail Squire. I'm going to moan about you on some internet forum somewhere.


----------



## 3narf (9 May 2016)

eric1962 said:


> Hi
> I don't know if it's only me that has come across this when out cycling, but when other cyclists pass me going the same way or from the opposite direction, they don't bother greeting when I do so.
> It seems worse the more expensive their bikes are.
> Has anyone else experienced this while out on a ride?
> Eric



Absolutely, all of the above.

I say 'morning,' and if I get no response, I shout 'MORNING!' It's a bit childish but a bit of a laugh. 

A lot of these people think they're so cool. It's easy enough embarrassing them if I'm going in the same direction: by overtaking them on a 40-year-old home-made singlespeed that cost £10 from a scrap yard...


----------



## 3narf (9 May 2016)

Err... Yes. I mean- who cares?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 May 2016)

3narf said:


> I say 'morning,' and if I get no response, I shout 'MORNING!' It's a bit childish but a bit of a laugh.


You said it.

When motoring was in it's infancy and cars were few and far between drivers greeted each other as they passed. Now the roads are full of cars they don't.

When cycling was a geek sport we greeted each other as we passed. Now the roads are full of bikes not everyone does. Who friggin' cares?


----------



## jefmcg (9 May 2016)

User said:


> IPhone owners never wave to each other.


Yeah, some of them learnt not to the hard way


----------



## snorri (9 May 2016)

Paul and Mimi said:


> "It’s friendlier than you think" .....You must be Joking ....
> I find cyclists UN FRIENDLY in general when out riding
> I'm not bothered by the lack of reply just find it odd
> .I'm all so a Land Rover driver we all wave at each other and 99% all ways wave back .......


You only wave to Land Rover drivers? Miserable git.


This difficulty of understanding by non sporting cyclists is I believe due to the fact that cycle sport is one of the very few sports that is undertaken in public space, and not in an arena, stadium or enclosure. Persons taking part in or training for cycle sports events, like any other sports people, become single minded and really don't want to have their concentration interrupted by waving and calling out to sundry bods along the road.
I hope my theory on this topic helps your understanding.


----------



## Markymark (9 May 2016)

User said:


> IPhone owners never wave to each other.


Waving is so last Tursday. It's all done via an app.


----------



## 3narf (9 May 2016)

User said:


> IPhone owners never wave to each other.



I have a special wave for my colleagues who have iPhones. It's a kind of loose fist oscillated at the wrist.


----------



## Markymark (9 May 2016)

3narf said:


> I have a special wave for my colleagues who have iPhones. It's a kind of loose fist oscillated at the wrist.


Like they'd care....


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2016)

User said:


> Swipe left or right, that sort of thing?


I hope you are not suggesting that @Markymark uses Tinder. There are other more suitable apps.


----------



## Markymark (10 May 2016)

User said:


> They are all crying on the inside. Each and every one of them.


Only the ones with an old iPhone. An old iPhone is worse than no iPhone at all.


----------

